# FRIGID TEMPS



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

thinking about all my NoDak friends and their animals with this cold snap. be warm and be safe...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

It's -23 right now. Somewhere between -50 and -60 wind chill. Power is out in some areas. We are ok, but if power goes out we have a small 3000 watt generator. It will run the furnace fan, gas fireplace fan, refrigerator and tv. There is a wood fireplace and I think we have wood for about five days. 
I'm supposed to have or at 9:00am. Not sure I'm going to make that.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

-30 here now.....Could set new record in Fargo. -37. The lowest high for a day is -21. Probably break that tomorrow. I picked the wrong week to go to the Caribbean....should be there this week. :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Coldest I ever saw was -55 actual temp. No wind.
We dug out "da big coats" that day.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

-42 at Park Rapids Minn right now.


----------



## duknut1975 (Jun 1, 2009)

-22 in Central Illinois! Add in 15mph wind and they are saying -50 to -55 wind chill. Not as cold as you guys in Nodak, but still cold as hell!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Yup.....good to be retired and staying home.

Fargo closed airport. The de-icer was freezing on the wings of planes. Also closed all public buses. No school anywhere around here.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

For those of you that had put off things till hell froze over......... Youre up.......


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I sure feel for all the pheasants and deer


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

.......AND It's still cold as $hit outside!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Today warmed up to 7 :rock:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Hasn't been above 32 since January 7. :******:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

KEN W said:


> Hasn't been above 32 since January 7. :ticked:


We had a nice run in early January to finish up corn harvest with the nice temps. :laugh:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Sasha and Abby said:


> I sure feel for all the pheasants and deer


My GF has made trips to Ellendale for work the last couple of weeks and she said she has been dodging pheasants on the road.


----------

